# Moved Where?



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Where was Sleeping Beauty's post moved?

It sounds so very interesting. 8)


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It's a secret. 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

That's my bad.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, naughty boy. Hang your head in shame.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry boss.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

It's OK. I still love you. Although not as much as I love (and in no particular order):

Terri*
Person3
Sleeping Beauty
Dreamer
Janine
G-FUNK

....etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

I hate you too honey.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Out of respect for the board, I'm going to let sleeping dogs lie. 8)

Martin! MrMole!

Hit the floor.

I'll just wait for the report.

terri*
CSI ( DP Division)


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

terri i moved it to now playing and put it on one of my sites ~ http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...=DFAF128E-4FAC-48EA-9B0516887D5E9A6A107751907


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Investigation over.

Thanks Sleepy.

I knew I could count on a woman for the facts. 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

terri* said:


> Martin! MrMole!
> 
> Hit the floor.


  Yes m'lady.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

On a side note, I seen a picture of sleepy taken it what looks like a jungle...May I say ONE HOT MOMMA!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

She is indeed one very beautiful woman *and* a force to be reckoned with.

Oh MrMole, you silly goose, get up. You're just gonna make that troll lump on your back start aching. 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

terri* said:


> Oh MrMole, you silly goose, get up. You're just gonna make that troll lump on your back start aching. 8)


No lumps, bumps, or other extraneous extrusions on my person. :wink:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm just proud I made Martin's list. It's an honour, quite frankly. Like winning an oscar or something.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> It's OK. I still love you. Although not as much as I love (and in no particular order):
> 
> Terri*
> Person3
> ...


Hell hath no fury, etc., Martin.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

:shock:

Rut Roe.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

What's Rut Roe?!?!?!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

It's what Scooby Doo says when he thinks there's gonna be some trouble.

I might have the spelling wrong...but definitely phonetically correct. :lol:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

_Every_ woman on this forum, no - the WORLD has made it on to my list. Whether they like it or not. My advice is to grin and bear it. The only benefits of being on this forum is that you get to jump the queue. Except for Terri*, who just hangs around the turnstiles muttering under her breath.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

My precious.


----------

